# Heated grips for Toro Powermax HD 828 OAE



## ronco67 (Jan 19, 2021)

Successfuly added heated grips to my new Toro powermax 828 with Toro parts. Wanted a 826 powermax but was told from several dealers this unit has very limited supply. Checked with numerous dealers in the Pittsburgh area. Ended up finding a dealer in Pittsburgh who had 5 828’s and 3 1030’s. I ended up buying the 828 because he gave me pretty good deal, better deal than he would the 1030. After getting unit home started my research to add heated grips could it be done. After doing research I noticed 828 has same stator as 826 so I started my hunt. I ordered following parts 131-6460 grips x2, 138-3644 harness from 1030 model and 122-1124 which fits all units that have cutout. Everything installed just like the 1030 model and works perfectly. After all said and done cost of unit and heated grip parts cost me less than $1500 total.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Does this mean you now have the original wiring harness (p/n 138-3645) left over that goes from the stator to the LED headlight? Would you be willing to sell it?

I am thinking about upgrading the headlight on my 2015 1028 OHXE but I would need to change out the pigtail for the headlight as the connectors are different.


----------



## ronco67 (Jan 19, 2021)

db130 said:


> Does this mean you now have the original wiring harness (p/n 138-3645) left over that goes from the stator to the LED headlight? Would you be willing to sell it?
> 
> I am thinking about upgrading the headlight on my 2015 1028 OHXE but I would need to change out the pigtail for the headlight as the connectors are different.


Yes I still have harness and would be willing to ship it. Pm me with info.


----------

